# Hospital Scan - Who pays?



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

My wifes NHS hospital consultant has said that it's time for another scan. She has one every two years. 
The Consultant has written to her GP as new 'rules' say that the GP Practice must now pay the cost and not the hospital as before.
The GP says that it's not up to him to pay, and won't pay, and that the Hospital has to pay!
What has happened to the NHS?


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

What a shambles Rudderman!
That's the Tories mucking about with the NHS for you.
Thank goodness the NHS in Scotland is not in Cameron's hands.
Really hope that you get the issue resolved quick. You and your good lady have enough to contend with waiting for a scan never mind the issue over who pays
Cheers


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

It's only paper shuffling they each have their own budgets, it is down to the requesting officer. I e ongoing treatment by a consultant he pays unless patient has been discharged , new referral gp pays on each referall part of budget assigned, all downhill since they tried to portion it out


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Does it matter who pays, all you should be bothered about is you get the scan done.. if the money wrangling affected you both then worry..

If not concentrate on what matters to you both your health.

ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sadly, this is exactly what was predicted would happen - but a bot faster than any of us realised.....

I had a similar problem where one hospital consultant could not refer me to another in another department as it had to go via the GP....

bureaucracy gone mad IMO.  :roll: 

Go to GP and tell them you will stay there till it's arranged and that the press will be there in 30 minutes to report how the local NHS is faring (or should that be failing :?: ).......  

that might concentrate a few minds..... :lol: 

Dave


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Here in France we pay upfront for scans and xrays and then claim the money back. 70% comes from the health service and the remaining 30% from our top-up insurance. Sounds ok doesn't it? Yes, except that my trip for prescribed xrays and a scan on Friday cost me over 220€ and it will take me many weeks to get it back as after 10 months in the system we still don't have the right card!


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Mm l didnt realise this was a load of new rubbish l will ring Andy's Dr tomorrow, his consultants sec. told me that they are referring him to the gastro consultant for tummy probs not they think connected to the hypo's but it has to go via the GP as a lot quicker. I shall chase thing in the morning to make it quicker.... Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I was chatting to a couple of mates in a pub in Aberystwyth yesterday evening and this very topic arose.

The local District General Hospital in Aberystwyth (Bronglais) has an army of paper shufflers who spend (ie waste) all their time apportioning every aspect of every patients costs to some other body to pay.

Incidentally this is the nearest DGH to my home (1 hours drive) but because it is no longer in the "local" Health Board for our area we are rarely referred to it - except for blue light jobs.

Where do we have to go now?

To either Wrexham, Bangor or Bodelwyddan which are all about 2 hours drive away.

Outpatients clinics in the cottage hospital? 

Not any more - we have to travel away (at our own cost) and virtually non-existent/impracticable public transport.

"In order to give a better level of service - we are cutting services", 
a well worn (out) mantra.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

bulawayolass said:


> Mm l didnt realise this was a load of new rubbish l will ring Andy's Dr tomorrow, his consultants sec. told me that they are referring him to the gastro consultant for tummy probs not they think connected to the hypo's but it has to go via the GP as a lot quicker. I shall chase thing in the morning to make it quicker.... Thanks for the heads up.


Went to thee Gp last week, with tummy problems, have seen the Consultant last wednesday, having upper GI endoscopy on Wednesday and CT scan on Friday.
The buck passing is ridiculous, thought that if consultant said it was required it came out of his budget.
Hope you get it sorted soon.
sue


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Well to be fair the first consultant is still neck deep in tests l just heard about the GI but now is time to jump up and down so far they have been pretty on the ball with things, but knowing the score on how systems now work is a help in shoving things along.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I hope this doesn't cause me problems. Last May I had a corneal graft done locally (Halifax) because the partial graft I had done 5 months before didn't work. For my other eye I want an effective partial graft as these are generally less invasive. They're technically more difficult though (probably both in terms of expertise and expensive equipment) so my consultant has referred me to Kings College Hospital in London where they no doubt do more of them. I did wonder at the time if he'd be able to refer me direct or if it had to go via my GP. I can't keep up with changes in the NHS.

Anyway, my first appointment is 6th March and we've booked the Abbey Wood site for that week so can visit friends and relatives and visit galleries etc. 


Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

pippin said:


> Not any more - we have to travel away (at our own cost) and virtually non-existent/impracticable public transport.


Not sure if it's the same in Wales, but we claim travel expenses for hospital visits, including the ludicrous parking fees, receipts are not usually needed, ask for the accounts dept, they pay you there and then in cash.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Update from me, ulcers in oesophagus, stomach and duodunum !! then always was greedy, Ct tomorrow to see there is nothing lower down, hopefully caused by helicobacter so antibiotics and then ok. was enjoying the weight loss though, only proves i eat too much.
Hope all goes as well for others waiting for results.

Sue x


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Not sure if it's the same in Wales, but we claim travel expenses for hospital visits, including the ludicrous parking fees, receipts are not usually needed, ask for the accounts dept, they pay you there and then in cash.


This is not a universal or age-related benefit in England, I suspect that most people on the forum here won't meet the criteria for free travel.

These are the rules in England (see NHS Choices website):

You may be able to claim a refund under the 'Healthcare Travel Costs Scheme' (HTCS) of the cost of travelling to hospital or other NHS premises for NHS-funded treatment or diagnostic test arranged by a doctor or dentist.
To qualify for help with travel costs under the HTCS, you must meet three conditions:
At the time of your appointment, you or your partner (including civil partners) must be receiving one of the qualifying benefits or allowances*, or meet the eligibility criteria of the NHS Low Income Scheme.
Your journey must be made to receive NHS-funded non-primary medical or non-primary dental care services, to which you have been referred to by a GP, dentist or hospital consultant.
For referrals made by a GP or dentist, the service must be provided on a different day and in premises other than those occupied by the GP or dentist who made the referral. 
You can claim travel costs for your children if 2 or 3 above applies to them and you are in group 1 above at the time of the appointment. Any young person aged 16 or over may make their own Low Income Scheme claim - there is more information in leaflet HC11- Help with health costs

*You or your partner (including Civil partners) receive
Income Support,
Income-based Jobseeker's Allowance,
Income-related Employment and Support Allowance
Pension Credit Guarantee Credit, or
you are named on, or entitled to (use your award notice as evidence), a NHS tax credit exemption certificate, or
you have a low income and are named on certificate HC2 (full help) or HC3 (limited help).

I'm pretty sure the HTCS rules in Wales are pretty similar, although hospital parking in Wales is free for everybody, and there are no prescription charges


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

suedew said:


> Update from me, ulcers in oesophagus, stomach and duodunum !! then always was greedy, Ct tomorrow to see there is nothing lower down, hopefully caused by helicobacter so antibiotics and then ok. was enjoying the weight loss though, only proves i eat too much.
> Hope all goes as well for others waiting for results.
> 
> Sue x


That sounds painful Sue, but I hope the antibiotics sort it for you. Thanks for the update.

Chris


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Glad you've got a diagnosis now Sue! The treatment with antibiotics takes a while but is normally very effective. Hope the next round of tests shows nothing else!


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Had a call from consultants jr yesterday they were going to try to get him in for 72hr fasting probably week after next, they are not doing CAT or GAT bloods yet

Call today from jr Dr has the bed manager rung we will get him in this mon or tue for coming....awaiting call

If he has hypos then they look for the insulonoma (pancreatic tumour) the Dr confirmed thats what they are looking for when l asked yesterday. Have done speed course on insulonoma in humans and long discussions on it with Andy over past couple of days.

Think other consultant is on hold even though l am certain all symptoms are connected.


----------



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

*NHS*

Many thanks for your postings to my question re: "Who pays for NHS treatment such as Xrays and Scans.

The point is, the hospital consultant wants and needs my wife to have a scan, but he cannot arrange one as new rules now say that GP Practices must arrange the scan and treatment and pay for it.

Her GP Practice has refused to fund the scan.

It makes you wonder why she was sent to a consultant in the first place if payment is not available to fund any treatment.


----------

